# Pocket Chainsaws



## pnome (Mar 12, 2009)

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9XKfI0DLu_U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9XKfI0DLu_U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>

Any of ya'll have one of these?  Are they any good?


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have seen them before but never tried one out yet.  I'd think like any other saw, there's the chance it gets to binding in the wood...that would be hard to clear IMHO.  But anythings better then nothing I guess.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have one that is made out of a cable and is much lighter.  They do work.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 12, 2009)

it would be nice to have just in case.


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Mar 12, 2009)

......Like a hot knife through butter.......

Never have tried one though ......


----------



## marknga (Mar 12, 2009)

In the latest Smoky mountain knife works mailer they have a manual chainsaw with sheath 3.99 or 3 for 9.99.


----------



## pnome (Mar 12, 2009)

coolbreezeroho said:


> ......Like a hot knife through butter.......
> 
> Never have tried one though ......




You ain't kiddin.  Check out this vid:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gBRoTOrHHU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gBRoTOrHHU&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pnome (Mar 12, 2009)

marknga said:


> In the latest Smoky mountain knife works mailer they have a manual chainsaw with sheath 3.99 or 3 for 9.99.




I wonder if that is the same brand though?


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 12, 2009)

*I wondered if they worked*

I've seen them with a throw weight and long ropes for pruning...Might be worth fooling with.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it necessary to tap your foot while cutting a stick with that thing???
It sure looks like a lot of work to cut one small stick that he could have just broke over his knee.
I think I'll stick with my real chainsaw.


----------



## RGRJN (Mar 12, 2009)

Iv'e got one with the weight for pruning tree limbs when I don't/can't get a ladder in there. They have a tendency to bind when used pruning. My thoughts were after I bought it, I could have just bought a chain at walmart, removed some links, tie some 550 cord where the rivet went through the link on both sides, cheaper and readily availble. However it would be hard to roll right to fit in your pocket.

Joe


----------



## Cleankill47 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have one, and it's worth the money. The one I bought came in a tin, and I keep the rings off it until I need them since the tin won't close with them on the chain. It will cut anything as long as you keep the pressure on the object being cut from binding the chain, in otherwords, bend the limb/tree/branch toward the saw while you're cutting.

It's not built the same as a regular chainsaw chain, as it cuts and clears out the dust both ways on each stroke. Regular chain won't do that, I don't think. (but correct me if I'm wrong)


It will cut through a great deal of wood very fast, and it is good to have and know you can cut logs to split without the need for gasoline and a $$$real chainsaw$$$. I keep mine in my pack and wish I had two or three.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2009)

Those boys are taking 30 strokes to get through some small wood. My Sandvik limb saw does it in about 6.


----------



## DeerHunter06 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have never seen one


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 13, 2009)

Low kick-back on model.....no thank you...


----------



## Ricky (Mar 29, 2009)

My buddy got one from REI.He likes it alot.


----------

